
Brain zaps boost memory in people over 60, study finds - oblib
https://apnews.com/ddd86557323740c1ae443480d5fd9d67
======
oblib
This is pretty interesting, especially for me since I just turned 60, but you
whippersnappers might want to look into it as well because the study says
"“It’s a superb first step” toward demonstrating a way to improve mental
performance"

